# Kill Devil Hills, NC



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I and some friends will be in Kill Devil Hills from sometime tomorrow [10-10-2021] through the following week [leaving Sunday, the 18th if I counted correctly]. One of my friends is a knitter, as am I, and the other is bitextural [she crochets, as well]. Anyone interested in getting together for coffee and a little crafting? TIA.

And thanks again to the woman who helped me find a place to crash in MD on my way to Annapolis - worked out really well!

P.J.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I am at Emerald Isle, NC right now but leaving early tomorrow morning. The knit shop near me in Swansboro is the best around. The Salty Sheep.


----------



## Candysmom (May 9, 2018)

While you're there be sure to check out Knitting Addiction. If I remember correctly, it's in Kitty Hawk. She has really beautiful yarn!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually I think Knitting Addiction is in Kill Devil Hill but it's a very nice shop. If you make it to the end of Hatteras Island check out Blue Pe!ican. Also a nice shop.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Our group has been to both those shops in previous years, and I know we will be back there again this year. Thanks for the info. Where is Emerald Isle, and The Salty Sheep? Thanks - to all of you!

P.J.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Candysmom said:


> While you're there be sure to check out Knitting Addiction. If I remember correctly, it's in Kitty Hawk. She has really beautiful yarn!


Agreed!! Jeanne is very helpful!! The new location have a coffee shop across the street and across the highway!!


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

The Salty Sheep isinSwansboro


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

yeshbetha said:


> The Salty Sheep isinSwansboro


Absolutely the best. Doesn't hurt I am about 10 miles from that shop right now.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> I am at Emerald Isle, NC right now but leaving early tomorrow morning. The knit shop near me in Swansboro is the best around. The Salty Sheep.


You are bringing back sweet memories for me. We lived in Havelock,NC when my DH was in the USMC. We would go to Emerald Isle to go to the beach. I worked at a garment factory in Swansboro. This was many years ago but have fond memories of living in NC. We vacationed for many years on the Outer Banks.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Jpacquin said:


> You are bringing back sweet memories for me. We lived in Havelock,NC when my DH was in the USMC. We would go to Emerald Isle to go to the beach. I worked at a garment factory in Swansboro. This was many years ago but have fond memories of living in NC. We vacationed for many years on the Outer Banks.


Many of our neighbors work at the Marine Base. We go to the commissary there once in a while. Swansboro has the best local yarn store ever now.


----------

